# New Gaggia Classic vibration causing cups to move.



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Just set up my new classic and the vibration of the machine causes the shot glasses underneath to move. Is this normal? Do I need heavier glasses?

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yep pretty normal.. even my 25kg Fracino Cherub manages to move a few cups sitting on top of it. Its the nature of vibratory pumps.

I just got a little square of the webbed rubber gripper that goes under carpets and put that on top of my coffee machine. Now the cups don't go anywhere.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry I should have been more clear. The glasses are moving when they are under the PF which is a problem as I have to adjust mid shot.:-\


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

they used to dance on a silvia under the portafilter, i just used a little rubber tamp mat during the pour.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Some have cushioned the pump to stop this happening. Are the pumps bolted straight to the frame on these machines?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Just a quick update to say I used some slightly heavier cups and it stopped this issue.


----------

